# Badinerie - J. S. BACH by Moozeeck played on Alesis Q25 keyboard



## Moozeeck (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi everyone.

I have recorded Badinerie - J. S. BACH and I uploaded it to the YouTube.

Listen to it at


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

Wow, that's fantastic! I love it! What program did you use for the video editing?


----------



## Moozeeck (Aug 19, 2018)

vsm said:


> Wow, that's fantastic! I love it! What program did you use for the video editing?


I'm glad you like it.
I used Shotcut, freeware software.


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

Moozeeck said:


> I'm glad you like it.
> I used Shotcut, freeware software.


Sure thing! Thank you for the name of the software, I'll check that out


----------

